# FreeBSD in KVM



## Oko (Oct 5, 2014)

I have no idea what are the experiences of other people running FreeBSD in KVM but I could not get pass grub trying to install amd 9.3 or amd 10 on Red Hat 6.5. I know it is not FreeBSD problem but it is kind funny that Red Hat is racing to implement containers which is equivalent of FreeBSD jails introduced 2000 while FreeBSD is racing to add bhyve which is more or less KVM for FreeBSD.


----------



## AzaShog (Oct 5, 2014)

Oko said:
			
		

> I have no idea what are the experiences of other people running FreeBSD in KVM but I could not get pass grub trying to install amd 9.3 or amd 10 on Red Hat 6.5.



How are you installing FreeBSD? I've used the virt manager, pointed at the installation ISO, configured and ran. What grub?



> I know it is not FreeBSD problem but it is kind funny that Red Hat is racing to implement containers which is equivalent of FreeBSD jails introduced 2000 while FreeBSD is racing to add bhyve which is more or less KVM for FreeBSD.



Actually, to be precise, the containers RedHat is racing to implement are far more advanced than FreeBSD jails, because they're not about the virtualization technology (LXC, KVM, Xen, ...), but its application, configuration and deployment. FreeBSD jails are comparable to LXC that have been around for a while too.


----------



## gkontos (Oct 5, 2014)

Oko said:
			
		

> I have no idea what are the experiences of other people running FreeBSD in KVM but I could not get pass grub trying to install amd 9.3 or amd 10 on Red Hat 6.5. I know it is not FreeBSD problem but it is kind funny that Red Hat is racing to implement containers which is equivalent of FreeBSD jails introduced 2000 while FreeBSD is racing to add bhyve which is more or less KVM for FreeBSD.



KVM with qemu using virtio drivers. I have many 9.X installed with no problems what so ever. BTW what do you mean that you can't get pass grub?


----------



## Oko (Oct 5, 2014)

AzaShog said:
			
		

> How are you installing FreeBSD? I've used the virt manager, pointed at the installation ISO, configured and ran. What grub?


That is exactly how I install images on my KVM host. I have close to 20 virtual Red Hat hosts. FreeBSD boots from the image after the initial screen I see Grub message and then installation freezes. I tried on VirtualBox and works fine. The same was with TrueOS where installer gets stack on the first screen and never goes on. I was attributing that to the fact that TrueOS was going for ZFS.


----------

